# Got my first "runner" today



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Ar 4:55 I get the text......"be right out".........

At 5:01 I'm driving down the road outta there, and I see this dude running down the street waving at me in my rear view mirror.

He looked like Dara......closely cropped faux 5 o'clock shadow......starting to go bald, just missing the fake teeth.

No, I didn't stop.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I saw the title of this, and I thought your were going to tell us that you had a drug dealer using you as their driver as they drive back and forth across the city making multiple 2 minute stops. Drug “runner”.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Ar 4:55 I get the text......"be right out".........
> 
> At 5:01 I'm driving down the road outta there, and I see this dude running down the street waving at me in my rear view mirror.
> 
> ...


Rider education is indeed an important part of this job.


----------



## HPClays (Jun 27, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> Ar 4:55 I get the text......"be right out".........
> 
> At 5:01 I'm driving down the road outta there, and I see this dude running down the street waving at me in my rear view mirror.
> 
> ...


A single tear of joy forms when I become aware of a runner...


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I thought you'd picked up runners. I live in the foothills and sometimes people get a bee in their bonnet and decide to go jogging and since we're in the foothills everything is down hill... until it is time to turn around and go home. That's when they call an Uber.

I remember the first time I looked in the rear-view mirror and saw people running after me at 4:00am. I couldn't help but laugh out loud. I could have stopped but I'd already no-showed them at that point in time.


----------



## mthom (Jul 25, 2020)

Had an airport pickup the other night. The rideshare pickup locations are very close together, around 10 feet apart. It was busy, so there was no place to park at B1. I had to stop at B3, which was about 20 feet from the pax, behind a couple cars. I sent the 'I've arrived' text, and the pax responded, ordering me to pull up to B1. I tried to tell him that there was no place to park and I couldn't block traffic. I could literally see him standing there with his arms crossed, looking pissed. He had one rolling suitcase and a backpack on. There was absolutely no reason he couldn't walk 20 feet to my car. I sat in line while the timer ticked down. At 5 minutes, I canceled and took off. The guy glared at me, while I smiled at him in return, as I slowly drove past him. He then began yelling, louder and louder, as he realized that no I wasn't stopping and he was going to have to wait for another. 

All because he was too good to walk 20 feet.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Runner in the taxicab isn't good. Runner on rideshare is good.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Been driving for 4 years. . . . .I guess I am lucky haven't had a runner yet


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

June132017 said:


> Runner in the taxicab isn't good. Runner on rideshare is good.


Having a runner in a taxi isn’t good. Having a runner in an Uber is good. And having the runs in any vehicle is awful.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

TobyD said:


> Having a runner in a taxi isn’t good. Having a runner in an Uber is good. And having the runs in any vehicle is awful.


as always entertaining post. . .. . disturbing. . but entertaining


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I thought you'd picked up runners. I live in the foothills and sometimes people get a bee in their bonnet and decide to go jogging and since we're in the foothills everything is down hill... until it is time to turn around and go home. That's when they call an Uber.
> 
> I remember the first time I looked in the rear-view mirror and saw people running after me at 4:00am. I couldn't help but laugh out loud. I could have stopped but I'd already no-showed them at that point in time.


On weekend mornings you often see young joggers, outfitted in expensive and immaculate jogging gear, prancing around the park in San Francisco's marina district. One morning I picked up two young ladies decked out in all the gear. Jogging suit, fanny pack, water bottle and arm strap holder for cellphone.


"Hoo!", said one to the other. "What a workout!"
"Yaahh, totally", replied the other. "I could use an expresso".

I hit Start Trip and drive them half a mile back up the hill to their luxury apartment in Pacific Heights. Definitely one of those trips where you have to try really hard not to laugh at pax.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

As a veteran Uber driver, this is completely satisfying!


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

it's moments like that,that keep me coming back....pure joy


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

mthom said:


> Had an airport pickup the other night. The rideshare pickup locations are very close together, around 10 feet apart. It was busy, so there was no place to park at B1. I had to stop at B3, which was about 20 feet from the pax, behind a couple cars. I sent the 'I've arrived' text, and the pax responded, ordering me to pull up to B1. I tried to tell him that there was no place to park and I couldn't block traffic. I could literally see him standing there with his arms crossed, looking pissed. He had one rolling suitcase and a backpack on. There was absolutely no reason he couldn't walk 20 feet to my car. I sat in line while the timer ticked down. At 5 minutes, I canceled and took off. The guy glared at me, while I smiled at him in return, as I slowly drove past him. He then began yelling, louder and louder, as he realized that no I wasn't stopping and he was going to have to wait for another.
> 
> All because he was too good to walk 20 feet.


oh i love this.....haha.....i could tell you stories but i dont want to give away all my secrets lol...i have fun like this all the time....


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

"Be Right Out" is Uberspeak for "Congrats on your 5 minute no show fee".


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

well done,perhaps next time he'll be toes on the curb


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Had a good one yesterday! Rolled up to what appeared to be a "physical domestic in progress" and saw them literally stop in mid swing to gape at me as I continued to roll past them. Went around the block and ignored their calls, called 911, waited out the timer. Then realized that the street had no outlet, had to roll quickly past them again. Noted that the male had moved his car to block her car, she was bleeding, holding an empty infant seat and screaming. Neighbors in the street screaming. Male saw me and pulled out behind me fast, by now I'm talking to dispatch again. Turning onto the main street, the male pulls around to my driver's side and is screaming at me. At that moment CPD turns the corner, proceeds to felony stop the guy, nose to nose. (Bad idea but sometimes necessary.) I pull over and watch the fun - the guy had the baby in his car on the front seat! and we exchange info. Looks like I'll have a witness subpoena coming my way. Very satisfying cancelation indeed!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> Had a good one yesterday! Rolled up to what appeared to be a "physical domestic in progress" and saw them literally stop in mid swing to gape at me as I continued to roll past them. Went around the block and ignored their calls, called 911, waited out the timer. Then realized that the street had no outlet, had to roll quickly past them again. Noted that the male had moved his car to block her car, she was bleeding, holding an empty infant seat and screaming. Neighbors in the street screaming. Male saw me and pulled out behind me fast, by now I'm talking to dispatch again. Turning onto the main street, the male pulls around to my driver's side and is screaming at me. At that moment CPD turns the corner, proceeds to felony stop the guy, nose to nose. (Bad idea but sometimes necessary.) I pull over and watch the fun - the guy had the baby in his car on the front seat! and we exchange info. Looks like I'll have a witness subpoena coming my way. Very satisfying cancelation indeed!


Yes, going to court for a day to make a $3.75 cancellation fee. Very satisfying indeed.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Yes, going to court for a day to make a $3.75 cancellation fee. Very satisfying indeed.


Well, BESIDES that.


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Ar 4:55 I get the text......"be right out".........
> 
> At 5:01 I'm driving down the road outta there, and I see this dude running down the street waving at me in my rear view mirror.
> 
> ...


i would have turned back to do the ride becuase we are essentialz


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Doyling (Oct 11, 2019)

I had this fun couple weeks ago. 4am destination filter screwing me for hours, never progress towards home. Figured last ride no matter how far empty to travel, I'm tired. Large apartment complex, I send arrived message. Get the on the way down message. Waiting waiting waiting, turn Uber off line, timer expires and I cancel. Driving away guy runs out of apartment building throwing his hands in the air. I carried on. Felt a bit bad hope he's not late to work but at the same time he is likely to be ready for next driver.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Another fun version of this is pull up & stop about 10' before you get to the door. If ya gotta pull up to the door to get the countdown going, do it & back up.

Let them send their text. When the 5's gone, drive right by them and keep on gettin it up. You'll love the face they make & them waving at you like a kook.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

If a pax texts me my day gets interesting. When I’m in the mood, I’ll respond with a question. Then proceed to as questions, further delaying them and ticking off precious seconds. At 5:00, I decide how i liked the text responses. If the the pax was anything but cordial, XCL. But on some rides like this the conversation just kills some time, breaks the ice, and leads to a better gratuity. Occasionally. 

Worst case: I get the 4:45 wet headed dorm girl with the requisite yoga pants and oversized sweatshirt and have to drive for base rates.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Now, to get a runner that gets close enough to knock on your window as he runs beside you, it’s the best.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Then a minute later...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Absolute best is when they reach out to your door handle as you pull out. I may be petty but it felt awesome!


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

If I did pax, I would probably be nicer and give them a 2 minute grace period, and if I don't see or hear them, I'd cancel. If they then waved and yelled at me, it's already cancelled, so I would make only the cancellation fee. Even I'm not taking the pax for that little. Drive away, teach lesson that "on my way" should be < 3 minutes to ensure the driver takes them.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

ANT 7 said:


> Ar 4:55 I get the text......"be right out".........
> 
> At 5:01 I'm driving down the road outta there, and I see this dude running down the street waving at me in my rear view mirror.
> 
> ...


I like to let ‘em try the handle , I like to see the expression on their little faces before I leave em where they stand , it bring joy throughout the day , they wasted my time , so I could care less .


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

My first shuffle...

Got XL request. Show up at pin... ticking away. 

Security guard points to next building behind a large wall... saying might be over there.

No messages... Not adding 3 miles and time to trip for just a look.

Cancel... driving out get a ping for same pax, X ride, with new addy at other building in other resort.

Oh no... that would have been awkward.

Go offline and go home.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

FerengiBob said:


> My first shuffle...
> 
> Got XL request. Show up at pin... ticking away.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't go down from XL to X but I have shuffled and taken the reping if I need to, show up and with incredulous air, "did you cancel? Wow, must have been a technical glitch, your call just disappeared from my screen. You need to check and make sure they didn't charge you for that!" Now I'm their friend, I got an extra few bucks and still got the ping with no travel time and mileage and not much of a concern that Uber would take the cancellation fee away from me.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I wouldn't go down from XL to X but I have shuffled and taken the reping if I need to, show up and with incredulous air, "did you cancel? Wow, must have been a technical glitch, your call just disappeared from my screen. You need to check and make sure they didn't charge you for that!" Now I'm their friend, I got an extra few bucks and still got the ping with no travel time and mileage and not much of a concern that Uber would take the cancellation fee away from me.


In my market , high surge only , I will do x with my xl and set destination filter and bounce around like a pinball , as most shortys on XL in my market pay little more than x


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Fromstartofinish said:


> In my market , high surge only , I will do x with my xl and set destination filter and bounce around like a pinball , as most shortys on XL in my market pay little more than x


Oh I will as well, x can actually be more profitable under certain situations. I was just referring to retaking the ping after a shuffle, I wouldn't go down to x from xl because they are going to clown car you and that would just piss me off. 

Late Friday or Saturday night if the surge is good, working on a quest and streak bonuses in effect, I'll turn both x and xl on with a destination filter close to downtown and try to do lots of shorties. X loads faster than xl and I might be able to do 4 or 5 trips an hour paying $12 to $15 each considering all of the promotions.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

So here's what occurred after you lost sight of him: 
1. The ride was a trip to the bus station which would of taken him to his job interview.
2. The prospective employer (whom nearly guaranteed him the job) told him his lack of planning ahead was a telltale sign that he wasn't ready to take on the responsibility of his new position.
3. He is crushed at this point and is walking up to his door. 
4. Upon walking up to his home he realizes that he left the door open in his haste to catch you. His girlfriends show dog escaped and is nowhere to be found.
5. He then realizes that he set the house alarm and had not disarmed it.
6. Local police roll up on the scene and the pax hurries towards them waving frantically in an attempt to tell police about the escaped pooch.
7. Local police believe they see a shiny object being pointed at them. ( Actually his house keys)
8. Police shoot the man in error. He dies.
9. As this was happening his neighbor began using his cellphone to film the whole thing.
10. Turns out this man was of Middle Eastern Descent and the footage goes viral
11. Next day every major city in the U.S is attacked by terrorists who claim it is revenge for the innocent man killed by police.
12, There is major rioting in every U.S city as ANTIFA and BLM take on the fight.
13. The U.S is in complete chaos. 
14. China seeing how distracted the U.S is by this launches an all out nuclear attack.
15. Because the powers that are responsible for responding to this have not shown up to work to protest the Vaccine mandates the U.S's response is too late.
16. The entire country is Destroyed...........All because YOU COULDN'T WAIT ANOTHER 30 SECONDS ! ! !


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

It's threads like this that always help me understand why some pax get in my car almost apologetically for taking less than a minute to appear.

"So sorry to make you wait."
"How are YOU today??"
Smiles smiles smiles.
"May I please roll down the window?"

And I'm sitting there thinking... _Methinks thou dost protest too much._ Clearly a pax who has been hard shuffled, needlessly cancelled on, and of course; was 5.1 minutes late one time to come out.

Why was the pax late? Maybe because they had a long delay getting a car _last_ time, so they called for a car _this_ time a bit early. And wouldn't you know, this time there was no delay, so the the pax informed the driver "be right there", as they scrambled to get ready.

But alas, they pax does not know the current pay paradigm for drivers, how squeezed drivers are, and even though the driver is getting a per minute fee while waiting feel it's just not worth it. If only the paxes knew this and knew that waving a $5 dollar sweetener would have retrained all but the most jaded drivers who are actually masochists and would be willing to pay to have the adrenalin thrill of a cancel to save them the trouble of taking the time to stop for coffee.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> At 5:01 I'm driving down the road outta there, and I see this dude running down the street waving at me in my rear view mirror.
> 
> No, I didn't stop.


Just cold blooded, my man... cold blooded


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I used to be exceptionally nice to pax. But I learned that I was actually doing a disservice to my other fellow RS drivers. By being "nice" I was actually setting an expectation to pax that it's ok to make us wait excessively. 

I've also noticed many pax who are very quick to show up or text me when they know they'll be making me wait even 1 or 2 minutes. It's at that point that I thank the drivers that drove away after that 5 minutes so the pax had a new expectation that they'd better show up soon or they're going to be left high and dry.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> So here's what occurred after you lost sight of him:
> 1. The ride was a trip to the bus station which would of taken him to his job interview.
> 2. The prospective employer (whom nearly guaranteed him the job) told him his lack of planning ahead was a telltale sign that he wasn't ready to take on the responsibility of his new position.
> 3. He is crushed at this point and is walking up to his door.
> ...


This reminds me of a country song called "Third Rock from The Sun" by Joe Diffie which basically describes the mayhem resulting from a man hiding from his wife down at a bar.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

mthom said:


> he realized that no I wasn't stopping


....and that darn cancel fee he would have to pay! 😂


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> It's threads like this that always help me understand why some pax get in my car almost apologetically for taking less than a minute to appear.
> 
> "So sorry to make you wait."
> "How are YOU today??"
> ...


Yesterday I had a guy at the airport hotel that immediately texted “I;m wearing a grey coat”

I replied; “Me too”. I was.

As i approach I get “I’m holding up a red light…”

I arrive. He is no where to be found. 

“Did you remove your grey jacket”
“No.”
“Where is your phone?
“In my briefcase”
“Where are you?
“In my hotel room”
“I have arrived. It has been 6 minutes. I f you hurry down, look for the grey jacket driving away from the hotel”


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> As i approach I get “I’m holding up a red light…”


Whenever I see one of those texts, I just look for someone pointing a phone at me.

Those of us who don't have normal color vision don't get much benefit from the colored light thing.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Back in the days of EXPRESS POOL, I arrived at the designated location, SW corner of Elm St and 1st Ave. Rider text me that he is in another location, and gives me said location, about 2 blocks south. I did not responded, just stayed there waiting for timer to run down. I a call, and I pick up, rider reminding me where he was at. I responded you ordered express pool it is cheaper because that is the area the car is going, you the rider are the one that needs to come to car in order to minimize the pick ups. Times up, I hit rider is not there and start pulling away, driving right pass the rider was at, only to see him fast walking towards me as kept on driving. 

Many people abused the express pool, I hated it, and they never tipped anyway after their savings, or even if you went to them. As previously mentioned, rider education is part of your job.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Whenever I see one of those texts, I just look for someone pointing a phone at me.
> 
> Those of us who don't have normal color vision don't get much benefit from the colored light thing.


I have seen this feature utilized correctly ONCE in some 11K trips........ONCE. She choose the blue and I saw it from a block away at 400 AM. Having said that, I also think it is useless as well. I'm also a pax and have never used it.

Uber needs to communicate stuff like this to the pax better than they do.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I have seen this feature utilized correctly ONCE in some 11K trips........ONCE. She choose the blue and I saw it from a block away at 400 AM. Having said that, I also think it is useless as well. I'm also a pax and have never used it.
> 
> Uber needs to communicate stuff like this to the pax better than they do.


Agree, I've never had a + outcome when this feature is utilize. Typically rider selects some color that somehow just do not come through at night, and the whole flashing thing only works you are pointing the phone in a vertical manner allowing you to see the flashing strobe. This, is where I fell everyone gets wrong.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Like standing on a main street in South Beach at midnight.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I have seen this feature utilized correctly ONCE in some 11K trips........ONCE. She choose the blue and I saw it from a block away at 400 AM. Having said that, I also think it is useless as well. I'm also a pax and have never used it.
> 
> Uber needs to communicate stuff like this to the pax better than they do.


Yeah, for sure. Even when it's used correctly, it's mostly a waste of perfectly good photons.

But I guess it's a "feel good" thing, so that some riders can feel like they're helping the driver find them.


----------



## StrikeToWin (Aug 31, 2021)

I laugh when I get the "holding up an orange light" in a neighborhood that I am picking the pax up at a residence and they are the only one on the street.


----------

